# Lossless Question



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Can any decent HDDVD or BluRay players send the super trick, lossless sound formats over a set of RCAs to my 7.1 input? IOW, do they have onboard processing?
I'm not in the market for a new receiver, so even this would be a comprimise, because I'd have to either get a switch, or lose DVD-A/SACD. (That's not gonna happen)

WHat do the folks running previous generation AVR's do with their audio feed? Does it just convert to DTS ES Discreet or DD EX?

Geesh, maybe thats not so quick.:mooooh:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Quickie!*

The first gen HD DVD players (HD-A1, HD-D1, HD-XA1, HDV5000), the HD-XA2, the HD-A35 and the DV-HD805 all have 5.1 analog outputs. To drive a 7.1 input, many of us put Y splitters on the surround inputs (side & back surround). Then you need to configure a +10 to +15 dB boost for the .1 LFE channel so reference thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-ray/6523-hd-xa2-setting-up-analog-5-1-a.html for how to setup for this.

Some of the Blu-ray players also have analog outputs IIRC.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Quickie!*

Just 5.1, huh?

I was only wondering because I can't decode the new audio formats and wanted to see if the player could. I did a little bit of research and found what you stated to be true. Do most titles also have a 6.1 track, or does the receiver just process it like the older tracks?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Quickie!*

The players do not decode a 6.1 track -- but when sent on to AVR via the lossy codec re-encode on SPDIF -- the AVR can apply (if user "forces" on) EX, ES or PLIIx processing to matrix decode recover the back channel surround channels from the side surrounds.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Quickie!*

I 'spose it'd just be easyest to run an optical and take whatever it gives me then, huh?


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Quickie!*



yourgrandma said:


> Can any decent HDDVD or BluRay players send the super trick, lossless sound formats over a set of RCAs to my 7.1 input? IOW, do they have onboard processing?


Yes, some do. What would fit your needs would be the Panasonic Blu-ray player, model DMP-BD10AK. This is the previous model for Panasonic, the current being the DMP-BD30K. The BD10 has onboard audio decoders for Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby True HD and DTS HD(but not DTS Master, which it converts to the still very good DTS core). This model has 7.1 analog outputs, so it would be backward compatible with older receivers that don't have HDMI. 

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-electronics/shop/Video/Blu-ray-Disc-Players/model.DMP-BD10AK.S_11002_7000000000000005702#tabsection


----------

